# Help with cadence computer install on 06 OCR3



## sd4runner (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Everyone I purchased my first road bike a week ago and I am very excited to have joined the dark side (former/current mountain biker). I got a great deal on an '06 Giant OCR 3 and am loving it. I am planning on using it around town and on a few triathlons. 

I want to get a computer to log my training and also to try and get down proper Cadence. With that said I think I have narrowed down my search to the Cateye Strada Cadence bike computer.

https://www.cateye.com/en/product_detail/407

https://www.cateye.com/sites/cateye/upload/manuals/en/CC-RD200_ENG+v3.pdf

The question I have is on the installation. The rear chain stays are mostly flat (they round where they connect to the hub). Judging by the installation manual I don't know if its possible to install the cadence sensor and speed sensor on my bike due to the flat rear stays and the fact that the speed sensor sticks out and seems like it might hit the spokes. 

Am I wrong? Please help!

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h129/sd4runner/bike003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h129/sd4runner/bike002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h129/sd4runner/bike001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## tikitorchfriday (May 30, 2006)

I have an 06 also. I'm using a Sigma 1606L on mine and did get it to work very well for me. 
I do know what your talking about as I had to mount the cadence sensor on the flat part of the chainstay. The speed sensor is on my fork blade.
I can post pictures but don't have the time at this moment.

Rob


----------



## aboyd (Jul 23, 2005)

*I have the Astrale8...*

The sensor seem to do fine on my bike, have had them there for almost 700 miles and no issues yet. I noticed the cadence sensor slipped a little the other day, but it is fine now.


----------

